# Which is the preferred Enclosed Cargo Trailer Brand ?



## TennMan

I'm not sure if this is the right forum but i'm gonna buy a new enclosed cargo trailer in the 7'x14' size range. I may go 7'x16'. Which manufacturers would you all recommend. I know i'll get a lot of different responses and thats what i want. Could you also maybe include why you like any you suggest. Thanks for your time.


----------



## dave_dj1

I have a "Kristy" that i purchased about 5 years ago and have never had a single issue with it. It's a 6 x 12 single axle, drop down ramp and side door.

I'm going to keep an eye on this as I am going to get a bigger one in the near future.


----------



## TennMan

Thanks for the response, I'm looking for a new Trailer and have researched online of course but thought i'd see what others in the trades are using. I Will build it out to suit my needs so i'm just looking for a plain trailer. I've enjoyed seeing the pics of other's on here and will probably incorporate some of the designs i've seen.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Depends a lot on what area you live. Around here car mate and proline are the nice ones to own. I went for the car mate over proline just because the contractor edition is a Very nice trailer and has some nice options over a standard trailer.


----------



## katoman

I've had two Pace trailers. No problems, great trailers.

Here's a tip - I was going to buy the top level trailer. Went to my local Pace dealer and priced it out - $10,000.

He told me "now I'll build you a trailer". He started with a mid level Pace, added an extra brace at the front for weight capacity, and a whole bunch of other upgrades.

I got the trailer I wanted for $7500. He saved me $2500 bucks because of his experience and his knowledge of what a contractor needs in a trailer.

So try to find someone who KNOWS how to build a trailer. Save you some bucks and you'll get a great trailer. :thumbsup:


----------



## TennMan

Thanks again for the responses. I will do alot of research before i spend my money it's hard enough to earn it and way to easy to spend... So i'll be diligent in my purchase.


----------



## BamBamm5144

Make certain to purchase one that can handle twice the weight you THINK you'll load in it.


----------



## smalpierre

I prefer one of these:


----------



## barry1219

You are in Tennessee so I recommend you check out a Freedom Trailer ( in Georgia)..half the cost of anything else these guys run..I have a 7x16 V-nose..car hauler heavy duty frame..rated for 7200lbs ..twin axles..electric brakes..16" walls and floor..3/4"plywood floor 3/8" wall..drop down ramp..choice of color..diamond plate on the V and LED's..I researched a long time before I ordered mine ...love it and sorry I waited so long..total price including delivery to Orlando $3800!!!!!!!
Message me for website..don't want to advertise in my post.


----------



## Brendan_Cregg

If you move your trailer alot its probly best to get a narrow one but if your jobs last long periods its nice to have a wide one that extends over the wheel wells. also if you need to haul material barn doors are nice because if you need to poke it out the back you can still shut the doors with a strap. thats all the advice i really have. I have a feather lite and it has done me well.


----------



## TennMan

Thanks for the reply's


----------



## TennMan

I've also decided to buy a new truck after the holidays so i may go with a 7x16 or 7x20 trailer now just so i don't have to upgrade again in 2-3 years as i'm doing now.


----------



## knpc

I bought a United Trailer about a year ago and so far I'm very happy with it. It's a 7x14 tandom 7000 lb. and I paid $4,200 for it new.


----------



## csv

I have a Mirage 7x12. I have no complaints with it. Mainly have it because that is what's sold locally and price was right


----------



## jomama

Like Katoman, I'm partial to Pace American, as I have an awesome dealer local to me. I've had a Summit 8X16 for about 9 years now, and I have no complaints considering the amount of miles it gets, as well as the abuse it sees from a crew of 4-5 concrete/masonry guys. It's well built, easy to maintain & repair, and the parts are cheap.


----------



## Cole82

I also have a united trailer.


----------



## Morning Wood

I couldn't recommend a manufacturer. But I could give you some great maintenance and other tips. You're always going to want a bigger one so get the right size. Go with a 10k GVWR minimum. 16" oc floors and sidewalls. Translucent roof is nice. I have one and it makes a huge difference. I also painted my hole interior white as soon as I bought it. When you get the thing new, take it to a shop that does bed lining. Have them coat the entire underside and wheel wells of the trailer. The salt and crap practically destroyed my trailer in only 5 years. Led lights. I have a weight distributing hitch on my 7x12 7k trailer because they way I have to load it the tongue can be 1000 lbs while the trailer is only 6500. Lastly, follow the recommended maintenance schedule of the trailer brakes. They need to be adjusted and cleaned at least once a year. If you don't you could end up like me "rolleyes"


----------



## dave_dj1

Another bit of advice is see if you can find one or order one with extended height, I'm 6'-2" and I wish I had waited and gotten a taller one. The next one will be at least 6' 6" tall.


----------



## unhique

Perfect thread, for me. 

I'm also thinking about getting a trailer too. I looked at the commercial from Trailer Plus and it seems like Interstate trailers are pretty solid.

This is how my company operates, please advice the size I should go for (sorry it'll be quite ... long):

- All my guys drive their own trucks to the jobsite every day. Some of them carpool. I know getting one van for each crew is the best way. But I don't see myself doing it in the near future (5-7 years) yet due to financial constraints. 
- All the guys trucks have tool boxes, their own tools (all hand tools, impact driver & skilsaw). I supply bigger tools (vacuum, table saw, miter saw, ladders, compressor, etc) and most of the nail guns (brads, finish, frame, siding, etc...)
- Most of the work we do are residential remodels: kitchen only, bathroom only, k&b, whole house remodel; About one room addition in every 2-3 years; about 1 custom built house every 2-3 years.
- We do everything in house, except stucco and pour concrete
- We mostly run 2-3 projects at the same time. Very rarely 4 (maybe 3, and 1 quick project got squeezed in the schedule once in a while)
- Projects last 1 week - 10 days in average. Whole house remodels (for flippers & property management company who buys & fix everything to rent out) usually take 3-4 weeks.

In the past, I would have a crew get to job site with all the main tools to get started. I'd slowly bring more tools as needed. For materials it's the same thing: I'd bring some in first to get started, then buy as needed. This is where the problems come in: I would ususally have to go back home (30-45 mins drive on average) to just get something for them, maybe a brad nailer, maybe a hammer drill, etc... Sometimes I would have to go from 1 project to HD to buy supplies & go to the next project, so on and so forth. Waste of time, not effiecent, etc...

SOOOO, I think the trailer might be a perfect answer to my problem. :clap: But I don't want too big of a trailer, I think. Because what I'm thinking of putting in it are the following. Please advice otherwise, or help brain storms:

+Tools
- Clean up tools: vacuum, broom, trash bags, pick up tool, plastic (to cover), runner (project floor), zip poles
- 1 10" miter saw
- 1 compact table saw
- 1 set of hand tools (back up, just in case if any one forgot anything): pliers, screw drivers, impact driver, prybar, hammer, torch, etc... (one tool bag worth of space)
- common use guns: 1 brad, 1 finish, 1 framer
- thinset mixer
- tile saw
- skil saw
- small hammer rotery drill
- paint sprayer
- paint rollers & trays
- paint extension poles
- Dewalt 4.5 gal, wheelable compressor
- Granite tools: track saw (it's a miter saw & 2 tracks) - Blue Ripper Junior; one bag of diamond tools (wet polisher, small circular saw, diamond pads, 4 clamps, epoxy, color tubes, etc)
- saw horses: thinking about foldable, not my favorite, but save space
- t-square
- 6' level
- 6' ladder
- small ladders: 2
- Extensions
- air hoses
+ Supplies:
- Plumbing: enough 1/2" & 3/4" coper & gas fittings (some of each for 90, t, coupling etc..); shut-off valves, supply lines, p-traps, etc..
- Electrical: common parts: wire nuts, cover plates, receptacles, switches, some boxes, 1 roll of 12-2, 1 of 14-2. 
- Framing/sheetrock: 3" screws, backer board screws & nails, drywall screws/nails, etc... (a little bit of everything)
- Caulking: painter, k&b, roofing, window & door
- Screws & anchors: assortments of those

(This is a quick ... first draft. Will be fine tuned a couple more times before "final inspection" :laughing: )

In other words, main target is to have:
- enough tools to do a k&b or a whole house remodel (for this we usually do new laminate/wood/carpet, paint inside & out, replace a couple of doors & nobs, tile floors, replace bathroom fixtures, replace kitchen cabinets & counters & floors, replace/install new light fixtures, new recessed lights, replace windows, etc). 
- And stock all common parts so I don't have to keep running to HD every day, sometimes a couple of times/day
- but still stay compact because I need to park the trailer at jobsite (most likely will be on customer's driveway) for the duration of the project. 

So what you guys think? What's the smallest size trailer I can accomplish this with? I drive a f250 but my guys drive tacomas (4) & tundra (1). I'll love to have a 7x14 but I think it'll be too big to be parked in drive way. If I can fit in a really small trailers, I might be able to buy a couple of them, one for each projects (maybe 2).

And sorry for the long post. I'd just like to lay out everything so you can understand my situation better before giving advices.

Thank you very much for helping out.

Nhi


----------



## unhique

Are those aluminum walls & shelves? Very nice, where did you get them from & how much? 

Thanks

Nhi




knpc said:


> I bought a United Trailer about a year ago and so far I'm very happy with it. It's a 7x14 tandom 7000 lb. and I paid $4,200 for it new.


----------



## Morning Wood

I’m thinking about a new trailer. 8x16-18. It will be aluminum frame.


----------



## RichVT

I went with an aluminum frame because all of the used trailers that I looked at were badly rusted even after only one year. I did cheap out and got steel wheels which started to rust quickly. I've since upgraded to aluminum rims.


----------



## TrailBuilder

Added the photos of the Wells Cargo / Haulmark. Again, condition at 8 Days after purchase.

Update: It has been almost a week since the dealer informed ACG that they would not do the repair for the reasons in the original post. I've still not heard from ACG. Crickets.

Let's hope they do the right thing. Keep ya posted.


----------



## sunkist

Man don't worry about rust with a Hallmark Trailer because before that rust becomes a problem that fu#king piece of sh#t will fall apart.
Ask me how I know, had one just to move cars it never hauled tools or equipment it turned to crap sitting out front of the shop 
I got what I paid for they really have a short life 

If you want it repaired right do it yourself warranty repairs on boats, RV,s, trailers are always a sh#t show.
The dealership is never really interested as there is no money in it, then waiting to get paid on the claim no love for you there 
Cosmetic things unless they are cheap just get fobed off, what you need is a major problem like a fire from faulty wiring.


----------



## tjbnwi

Morning Wood said:


> I’m thinking about a new trailer. 8x16-18. It will be aluminum frame.


My 8'6-20 Rance was a great trailer until it got stolen. My still be a great trailer....it now belongs to the insurance company (if it is ever found).

Tom


----------



## Frank Castle

TrailBuilder said:


> Added the photos of the Wells Cargo / Haulmark. Again, condition at 8 Days after purchase.
> 
> Update: It has been almost a week since the dealer informed ACG that they would not do the repair for the reasons in the original post. I've still not heard from ACG. Crickets.
> 
> Let's hope they do the right thing. Keep ya posted.


I would just cover the thing in Chassis Saver. Then cover that with some type of liquid type bed liner.

Like others said, it won't be right unless you do it. Maybe you can get them to pay the cost of the supplies.


----------



## NandB

Homesteader is the way to go man, of course its my first cargo trailer but they seem really well built as far as I can tell!


----------



## TimNJ

TrailBuilder said:


> Added the photos of the Wells Cargo / Haulmark. Again, condition at 8 Days after purchase.
> 
> Update: It has been almost a week since the dealer informed ACG that they would not do the repair for the reasons in the original post. I've still not heard from ACG. Crickets.
> 
> Let's hope they do the right thing. Keep ya posted.




OSB floor?
That would have been a no go from the start for me.


----------



## PCI

My 4 yr old H&H aluminium trailer just broke down. The steel carriage that holds the tandum springs both broke off in the front. One rear one was cracked and almost broken off. 

Parts would have taken 2 mo to get and are still **** China steel. Had to fabricate a new steel carriage to bolt it all back together, re-connect the brake lines that sheared off and replaced 2 tires that were dragging off angle for 10 miles.


----------



## SearchforSignal

Currently drawing up plans for my next tool trailer. ATC makes quality trailers from the research I've done. (8.5x20 Black) all aluminum 


Mine is 7x16 pictures as is current state.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## paycheckmstreod

barry1219 said:


> You are in Tennessee so I recommend you check out a Freedom Trailer ( in Georgia)..half the cost of anything else these guys run..I have a 7x16 V-nose..car hauler heavy duty frame..rated for 7200lbs ..twin axles..electric brakes..16" walls and floor..3/4"plywood floor 3/8" wall..drop down ramp..choice of color..diamond plate on the V and LED's..I researched a long time before I ordered mine ...love it and sorry I waited so long..total price including delivery to Orlando $3800!!!!!!!
> Message me for website..don't want to advertise in my post.


Can you provide website for purchase of trailer?


----------



## avenge

paycheckmstreod said:


> Can you provide website for purchase of trailer?


You'll have to wait another 10 years for a reply.


----------

